# أنا خايف أوي أوي ... تعبان أوي أوي أوي



## ponponayah (12 مايو 2009)

*يارب : أنا خايف أوي أوي ... تعبان أوي أوي أوي


حبيبي : ليه تخاف أنا معاك صدقني
يا رب : أنا خايف من نفسي .. من الناس .. من بكره .. من الفشل .. من كل حاجه
يا أبني : أنا معك انهارده وبكره ووسط الناس ومن غير الناس وحتى في الفشل مش هاسيبك
يا رب : أنا مش نافع في حاجه حتى كلامك ماعدش بيأثر فيا
حبيبي : أنا برضه معك حتى لو أنت مش حاسس بيا أو مش فاهم أو مش شايف لأني بحبك
يا رب : بتحبني على أيه مافيش فيا حاجه صح كله غلط
يا أبني : أنا بحبك لأنك أبني أنا عارف أنك ضعيف وتعبان وأنا بتاع التعبانين .... أنا بتاع الضعفاء صدقني حلك عندي
يا رب : أنا مش قادر أصلي ... مش عارف ... مش عاوز أنا مش نافع في حاجه
حبيبي : كفايه أنك لسه بتفكر فيا عاوزني .. بتطلبني حتى في قلبك .. أنا عارف اللي في قلبك
يا رب : مش شايف حاجه بتتغير من سئ لأسوء .. كله ظلمه .. كله غلط
يا حبيبي : أنت مش شايف حاجه من الحزن والكأبه .. أنت مش شايف أني بحبك .. ومش شايف أني أقدر على كل حاجه أنا عارف بعمل أيه أنت بس مستعجل شويتين
يا رب : أنت كمان بالك طويل أوي وأنا تعبان
يا أبني : كل حاجه ليها وقتها صدقني وكله في الأخر ليك مش عليك بس ماتيأسش
يا رب : يعني لسه في أمل ؟
يا حبيبي : الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك

هو دا بالظبط اللى ربنا بيعملو معانا*


----------



## blindlife4 (13 مايو 2009)

بجد موضوع كويس اوي 


الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك


لاتخف ايها القطيع الصغير لان اباكم قد سر ان يعطيكم الملكوت


----------



## joojoo (13 مايو 2009)

حقيقى برافو عليك قولت كل حاجة جو فى قلبى


----------



## اني بل (13 مايو 2009)

ليه انخاف والرب معنا ....المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى الخارج ...مافي خوف مادام رب القوة والنصرة معنا ...ميرسي ..كثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

روووووووووعه 

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## rana1981 (13 مايو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا 
الرب يكون معك*​


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

blindlife4 قال:


> بجد موضوع كويس اوي
> 
> 
> الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك
> ...




اكيد طبعا طول ما يسوع معانا عمرنا ما هنبقى لوحدها هو الامل 
ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

joojoo قال:


> حقيقى برافو عليك قولت كل حاجة جو فى قلبى




ميرسى جداااا يا جوجو على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ليه انخاف والرب معنا ....المحبة الكاملة تطرح الخوف الى الخارج ...مافي خوف مادام رب القوة والنصرة معنا ...ميرسي ..كثير




ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك
يسوع  يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> روووووووووعه
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> 
> ...





ميرسسسسسسسسسسسسسى جداااااااااااااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا
> الرب يكون معك*​




ميرسى جدا يا رنا على مرورك يا قمر
يسوع يبار ك حياتك


----------



## shadyashak (13 مايو 2009)

الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شى


----------



## shadyashak (13 مايو 2009)

اخرستوس انستى


----------



## shadyashak (13 مايو 2009)

ا


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2009)

انا خايف طمني يا ربي...
حاسس اني حيران ويئسان...
ومشاكل وهموم الدنيا في قلبي واحذه مكان..
يا ربي**مش لاقي لحياتي ضمان..
غريب وتايه ومش شايف غير الاحلام والاوهام..
يا ربي... شر العالم قريب مني.
حوطني وملى قلبي الاحزان
يا ربي....افكار جوه كثيره
الخوف والرعب خلاني بعيده
عنك يا ربي وبشري عنيده
انا طالب وجهك يا ربي*
خليك جنبي وما تبعد عني
برتاح معاك وانت بقربي
لمسه ايديك وبنظره منك تريحني
اسجد واشكر اسمك*
صوتك بعزيني يا ربي ويا مليكي
انت يا نبع كل حب صافي
وكل حب بالعالم فاني
ربي يا حبيبي يا غالي** 
**********************
موضوع جميل ومميز بونبو ناية
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

shadyashak قال:


> الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شى



ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 مايو 2009)

موضوع جميل اوى يا بنبوناية ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع يا بونبوناية

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المجدلية (13 مايو 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه +++ ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

grges monir قال:


> انا خايف طمني يا ربي...
> حاسس اني حيران ويئسان...
> ومشاكل وهموم الدنيا في قلبي واحذه مكان..
> يا ربي**مش لاقي لحياتي ضمان..
> ...




بجد ميرسى جداااااا على المشاركة الجميلة 
ميرسى جدا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل اوى يا بنبوناية ربنا معاك ويباركك




ميرسى جدا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع يا بونبوناية
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسى جداااا ياكليمو على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه +++ ربنا يباركك




مييييييييرسى جداااااا يا قمر على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2009)

> * يا رب : مش شايف حاجه بتتغير من سئ لأسوء .. كله ظلمه .. كله غلط
> يا حبيبي : أنت مش شايف حاجه من الحزن والكأبه .. أنت مش شايف أني بحبك .. ومش شايف أني أقدر على كل حاجه أنا عارف بعمل أيه أنت بس مستعجل شويتين*



*الله يا بونبونايه
بجد موضوع جميييييييل جدا جدا
ويستاهل تقييم كمان


*


----------



## lovely dove (13 مايو 2009)

موضوعك راااااااااااائع يابنبونايتي 

تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

twety قال:


> *الله يا بونبونايه
> بجد موضوع جميييييييل جدا جدا
> ويستاهل تقييم كمان
> 
> ...




ميرسى جداااااا يا قمر على مرورك
وميرسى على التقييم
يسوع يباركك


----------



## Br.Hany (14 مايو 2009)

*الرب يباركك موضوع جميل*


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوعك راااااااااااائع يابنبونايتي
> 
> تسلم ايدك حبيبتي
> 
> ربنا يباركك​





ميرسى يا قمرى على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

br.hany قال:


> *الرب يباركك موضوع جميل*




ميرسى جدااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------



## ماريتا (14 مايو 2009)

_موضوع هاااااااايل بجد _
_ميرسى يا قمرة ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_
_و مع المسيح لازم يكون فى امل_​


----------



## ponponayah (14 مايو 2009)

ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع هاااااااايل بجد _
> _ميرسى يا قمرة ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك_
> _و مع المسيح لازم يكون فى امل_​




ميرسى جدااااااا يا مارينا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك


----------



## نيسو (14 مايو 2009)

يا حبيبي : الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك

هو دا بالظبط اللى ربنا بيعملو معانا 



لا صدقني ان الله اقل ما يفعله معك هو ذلك 

انت بهذا الكلام مخطىء واتمنى ان تعدل اخر  الموضوع 

انت بهذا الموضوع تنكر نعم الله الكثيره عليك  الله ليس فقط من يحدثك 

ويجعلك تستمر ويعطيك الامل 

الله من اعطاك القدره على الحياه  واعطاك العقل واعطاك نعمه البصر والسمع وكل النعم 

والتي لو مهما فعلت ومهما صليت ومهما عملت لن تقدر ان ترد هذا ...!!! 

الله كرمك  واعطاك الكثير 

ومهما فعلت انت مقصر بحقه 

وان اردت ان تتحدث عن فضل الله للبشر فلو ملئت المنتدى هنا بالحديث سوف 

تبقى من المقصرين !!! 

وشكرا لك


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 مايو 2009)

نيسو قال:


> يا حبيبي : الأمل عمره ما يروح بس ماتنساش صليبك وأبديتك وحاول تاني وأنا معك
> 
> هو دا بالظبط اللى ربنا بيعملو معانا
> 
> ...


*
اخي العزيز 
سلام ونعمة رب المجد
اختي العزيزة تتحدث هنا مابين الانسان وحالته
من الضيق والتعب وبيشكي لربنا انه يشيل عنه
وربنا مش سايبه
وهو ده حالنا ان ربنا دايما معانا ومش بيسبنا
احنا اللي مش بنشوف كويس
وهي هنا لاتنكر وجود الله
لان الله موجود في كل مكان ومالئ الكل
هو هنا بيطلب من ربنا انه يشيل عنه
لان الانسان وقت الضيق والغضب والزعل مش بيشوف
كويس ومش بيحس ان ربنا شايله مش بيساعده بس
ارجو انك تكون فهمت وجهة نظري ونظر صاحبة الموضوع
شكرا اخي 
تقبل مروري

شكرا يابونبوناية
واسف للتطويل والتدخل*​


----------



## نيسو (14 مايو 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *
> اخي العزيز
> سلام ونعمة رب المجد
> اختي العزيزة تتحدث هنا مابين الانسان وحالته
> ...





انا افهمك وافهم وجهه نظر كاتب الموضوع 

لكني احببت ان اضيف ان الله معنا دائما 

وان الله اكرمنا 

ولا داعي للاعتذار  

وطبعا سوف اتقبل  مشاركتك  بكل سرور


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 مايو 2009)

نيسو قال:


> انا افهمك وافهم وجهه نظر كاتب الموضوع
> لكني احببت ان اضيف ان الله معنا دائما
> وان الله اكرمنا
> ولا داعي للاعتذار
> وطبعا سوف اتقبل  مشاركتك  بكل سرور



*اكيد اخي العزيز 
وهي ماحاولت اختي ان توضحه لنا
ان الله لايتركنا مهما حدث
شكرا*​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رائع *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مايو 2009)

come with me قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​




ميرسى جداااااااااا على مرورك
يسوع يباركك


----------

